# Japanese Students Shocked By Ignorant American Highschoolers



## ZoeZoe (Jun 19, 2007)

> Japanese Students Shocked By Ignorant American Highschoolers
> May 27, 2007 by James
> 
> Japanese ?news? portal Ameba has published an article by a reporter who interviewed Japanese highschool students who had recently returned from short term exchange programs in the American Midwest. There was some shock that despite the fact that news over here is always talking about the popularity of various Japanese things in America (anime, sushi, Ichiro, etc), many Americans they encountered didn?t seem to know anything about Japan. While having homestay families that have no clue about Japan might be bad, it got even worse at school, where the Japanese students were subjected to the following:
> ...



Rapidshare

I found this amusing.

Anyone who seriously thinks or asks if Japanese girls have sideways vaginas needs to be bitchslap.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 19, 2007)

I wish we got a foreign exchange student. I'd be his only true friend


----------



## -Deidara- (Jun 19, 2007)

WTF? those american people who said those comments, should be shot.


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Jun 19, 2007)

"What."   Seriously... "What." is what I say when something is so mind-blowingly stupid... It just seems impossible to conceive a thought like that. @ Sideways Vaginas

As for the rest of it... they're small towns in a generally isolated area in a generally isolated country.  I'm really not surprised.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 19, 2007)

No major surprise there.  And why the hell would you want to go the Midwest lmao..xD

Bigger city = more immigrants = more knowledge.


----------



## gabha (Jun 19, 2007)

Sideways Vaginas? that's the first time I've heard that that's even a myth. 

And the first ones don't seem to necessarily stem from ignorance, they might ve been said just to agitate them.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Jun 19, 2007)

What dumbasses. Stupidity like this should be a crime.


----------



## glenmiyashiro (Jun 19, 2007)

wow. just wow.


----------



## Distracted (Jun 19, 2007)

Watch this and it becomes a lot more understandable.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCoVaeYHzWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2007)

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, what can we say? There are a number of dumb ass americans here, but there just not ignorant towards other countries. There ignorant to us too. And thats because they are the white trash, idiotic, no need to continue breeding, hillbillies of the US who some how pass there "Infinite wisdom" to others.

WHY? They make us look so bad...


----------



## ragnarok989 (Jun 19, 2007)

And people wonder why other countries think we're all ignorant...


----------



## Orochimaru-sama Sannin (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow, those people are such reterds.


----------



## Distracted (Jun 19, 2007)

seriously just watch the video I posted... it makes the people's questions to the japanese students look... sane.... nigh average intelligence by comparison...

seriously the guy asks a couple people "How many sides does a triangle have" and gets some goofy responses.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2007)

@ Thread:

I live in the Midwest (Ohio) and while I see blatant stupidity on a daily basis, I never see such pure idiocy. Sideways vaginae? It's one thing to have misconceptions due to myths but he just made that one up.

@Distracted:

Videos like that are pointless because it's more than likely they simply edited out people who got the answers right. I refuse to believe he could run into people that dumb back-to-back and a few idiots, regardless, is not reflective of the US as a whole. I'm sure if the same type of interview was done in another country, the interviewer could weed out a handful of idiots there, too. However, I will admit that no country is worse at Geography than the US. That's, in large part, due to apathy and arrogance.


----------



## Barry. (Jun 19, 2007)

> One reportedly was told the following: I heard Japanese girls have sideways vaginas. I want to see it just once!



Thats funny how somebody is that stupid.


----------



## PervyANBU (Jun 19, 2007)

I wouldn't say we're isolated. Truth be, Japan itself is extremely isolated - Xenophobia galore!

However, ignorance is an unsavory trait and it MUST be dealt with accordingly.


Just don't hate us because we're beautiful.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 19, 2007)

sideways vagina is probably the new evolution to humans, or so they think...thats pretty retarded...


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow.

I might have said the Karate line when I was seven... But back in High school?  HELL NO!


----------



## wiplok (Jun 19, 2007)

side vaginas LOL! omg the dude had to be joking


----------



## Distracted (Jun 19, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> @ Thread:
> 
> I live in the Midwest (Ohio) and while I see blatant stupidity on a daily basis, I never see such pure idiocy. Sideways vaginae? It's one thing to have misconceptions due to myths but he just made that one up.
> 
> ...



You'd be amazed. I'm also sure that they edited out the people that are right. However, to think there are people that don't know the simple answers to the questions he asked is amazing. 

The other thing is that these kids are probably talking about the amazing ignorance of only a few of the students. I'm sure there were several that understood, but it was the idiots that just amazed them and stood out. Looking at that video and seeing those idiots... shows you that it is very well possible for people to be that stupid. It doesn't mean, and I in no way imply, that the entire population is reflected by that small edited sample.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 19, 2007)

NOOO they didnt...
First are they 100% sure that they werent joking with them? I have a feeling there were.
But the part of the sideway vagina joke or not, is pretty bad. I mean cmoon you dont say that to a freaking guess, thats very rude.

If they were serius, this doesnt speak very well of midtown america.


----------



## Ankoma (Jun 19, 2007)

Holy CRAP! They are people that stupid! Although I really shouldn't be surprised. The amount of idiots I see every day at school (sigh). But still those morons at school look like geniuses compaired to these fools. 

I almost slammed my head against my desk the first five, then really did it at the last one. Side ways vaginas? WTF?!?!?!? Where'd they come up with that nonsense?


----------



## The Internet (Jun 19, 2007)

*clears throat*

Dear Japan, on behalf of the 5% of the country that is not comprised of idiots, I would like to ask you for your forgiveness. The midwest, as well as the south in general, do not represent American intellegence or culture. In fact, we only condone those regions for the money they create for our country. Please, ignore the midwest and south, and forever accept that, America can only really be viewed properly in the northwest and northeast.


----------



## Halo (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm not surprised. As an Asian American I've encountered my fair share of stupid comments and questions, including people who actually tried to educate me on my culture. Wrong move. The examples listed though, while some do seem like pure ignorance (especially the Sony one), others seem more like they're being major ignorant jackasses and poking fun at them. Even worst.

However, cultural misconceptions exist everywhere. When I last went to Hong Kong, a girl was surprised I still eat Chinese food in America and thought that the only thing people could eat there were steaks. My Australian friend had similar encounters where people asked him if kangaroos roamed freely and lived next door to him.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 19, 2007)

i heard that asian broads have sideway vaginas too.


----------



## Sara (Jun 19, 2007)

lol, Americans.


----------



## Saito (Jun 19, 2007)

Dumbass ignorant people


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 19, 2007)

Damn Americans, it's already bad that they think Asians have the smallest penises but all this is just going too far.


----------



## LordSpark (Jun 19, 2007)

Stupid cultural ignorance isn't exclusive to Americans. When I was in France last year I was asked three times how many guns I own. Zero.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 19, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Damn Americans, it's already bad that they think Asians have the smallest penises but all this is just going too far.



nah that's got to be true. how many asian dudes do you be seeing in pornos not made in asia? the one time i did that sterotype was in full effect.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jun 19, 2007)

Look, this happens in EVERY country. Go to Europe, im sure your going to get asked pretty weird questions.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 19, 2007)

They're cool.


----------



## ZoeZoe (Jun 19, 2007)

LordSpark said:
			
		

> Stupid cultural ignorance isn't exclusive to Americans. When I was in France last year I was asked three times how many guns I own. Zero.



LOL, what you said reminds me of this:



			
				Japanese People Say the Darndest Things : GaijinSmash.net said:
			
		

> I was at the gym with a female Japanese friend. We were watching the news on TV when suddenly she turned to me and asked, "So, you're American, right? How many guns do you have?"
> 
> Notice the word usage here. Not "if" I have guns, no! "How many" guns do I have. Because surely, as a red-blooded American, I own guns. Yee-haw, when I'm not drinkin' my root beer and eating myself damn to death, I sure love me to shoot some stuff! *thumbs up*
> 
> ...



Original Source:


----------



## naruto-x demon (Jun 19, 2007)

The people who asked those questions are retarded TO THE MAX.
The foreign exchange students should of done this to the people who asked those questions: :shrooms


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 19, 2007)

I've gotten plenty of strange questions from Japanese folk about America/Americans. They have (mostly) ignorant stereotypes about us too. XD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 19, 2007)

I assume most of those comments were said in a joking manner which was entirely missed by the Japanese students.


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 19, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I assume most of those comments were said in a joking manner which was entirely missed by the Japanese students.



Some of them, perhaps, but I have no doubt that there are many people who don't know anything of what goes on outside their country.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2007)

Dumb idiots...Fucking discracing the U.S


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 19, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Dumb idiots...Fucking discracing the U.S



I think that's the least of our worries, as far as disgrace goes.


----------



## Thanos (Jun 19, 2007)

As others have said, ignorance is not exclusive to America. When I was japan, I could have sworn I saw a Japanese band on TV that performed in blackface (it was on their CD covers too). It was probably meant with no ill will towards black people, just like the questions by the American students were probably just ignorant questions and were not done with the intent to humiliate the Japanese kids.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 19, 2007)

Cultural ignorance is definitely not only isolated in America. Heck, every culture for sure is ignorant about other cultures as well.


----------



## Nisukeita (Jun 19, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I assume most of those comments were said in a joking manner which was entirely missed by the Japanese students.



More like a mocking manner, at the High School I went to whenever we would have Japanese Exchange students the majority of the school would act VERY rude to them. Most being downright offensive...I was every embarrassed for my country....

Its not just a minority either, MOST young Americans(children, teenagers) Ive seen have been nothing but ignorant and rude to cultures that aren't there own....whereas the adults were just as ignorant to other cultures, only less rude about it....


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Jun 19, 2007)

PervyANBU said:


> I wouldn't say we're isolated. Truth be, Japan itself is extremely isolated - Xenophobia galore!
> 
> However, ignorance is an unsavory trait and it MUST be dealt with accordingly.
> 
> ...



I'm American and I don't hate America.  

We're pretty isolated when it comes to a lot of things.  We've never had a foreign troops on our soil. (Unless you count the Revolution and 1812) We've never lost a world war and been subject to terms set by other countries.  We've never really been dominated by outsiders.  Our history, as America, is brief compared to other countries.  Even geography has got us nabbed.  (Yes, we're connected to Canada and Mexico, but the possibility of us invading them or them invading us- not with illegals either- has diminished and the threat is nonexistent.)  It's an awfully big place and even with the technology of today there is no across the board standard for a lot of things.

Yes, Japan is an island, but it's very close to China and was a mini-China for a period. (Pre-Heian)  It's also been an imperial power in that area in the past.  It's been subject to losing wars and been under occupation.  It's also smaller, compared to the US, meaning that despite the bustling population and various subgroups it is more easy to manage because information has to travel shorter distance.  Admittedly, a Japanese citizen would be better for this sort of discussion... as I've only got what books can offer.

Both are relatively isolated, but I think the US- in some ways because of super power status- is more isolated when it comes to culture.  America is a country of immigrants, but it's a salad bowl, not a melting pot.


----------



## fennixfire (Jun 20, 2007)

Spectre said:


> *clears throat*
> 
> Dear Japan, on behalf of the 5% of the country that is not comprised of idiots, I would like to ask you for your forgiveness. The midwest, as well as the south in general, do not represent American intellegence or culture. In fact, we only condone those regions for the money they create for our country. Please, ignore the midwest and south, and forever accept that, America can only really be viewed properly in the northwest and northeast.


 
You really should send this to them. 

We are all entitled to be a little stupid sometimes. Some people just abuse the privilege.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 20, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-??...................``~.,
> .............................,.-?...................................?-.,
> .........................,/...............................................?:,
> ...





That's the real one 

on-topic: lol.


----------



## Ranger Samson (Jun 20, 2007)

Haha. The highschool kids were probably just messing with them. That reminds me of a time when I was in highschool this Taiwanese exchange student asked me what a homo was. I told him to go call someone a homo it meant they were cool.



Spectre said:


> *clears throat*
> 
> Dear Japan, on behalf of the 5% of the country that is not comprised of idiots, I would like to ask you for your forgiveness. The midwest, as well as the south in general, do not represent American intellegence or culture. In fact, we only condone those regions for the money they create for our country. Please, ignore the midwest and south, and forever accept that, America can only really be viewed properly in the northwest and northeast.


This has got to be the cheesiest thing I have ever read.


----------



## Lenalee (Jun 20, 2007)

You've gotta be kidding me.
I'm going _into_ high school and I wouldn't ask that kind of stuff.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 20, 2007)

as a Asian American I would like to respond to the following questions about my community: 



> Japan? What part of China is that?


 


> Is your father a NINJA?


 


> Is your mother a GEISHA?


 ROFLMAO! that is basicly saying  "IS YOUR MOTHER A WHORE?" 

as for the rest of the questions I can only say this: :seto


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 20, 2007)

lol at the sideways vagina person. i should try that just to get a peek ;x


----------



## khorven (Jun 20, 2007)

> Starting tomorrow, you won?t be able to eat pizza anymore, and you?ll be eating seaweed again.


lolol


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 20, 2007)

this is fucking awesome. It makes me lol so hard. Some Americans are so dumb, I talk to them all day at my job... it hurts. A lot.


----------



## Snow (Jun 20, 2007)

I miss High School already.


----------



## syrup (Jun 20, 2007)

man, we had a ton of exchange students this year, over 50 i think or close too, most chinese, some mexicans, and others...they all said they liked it here, said way less strict and people are nice.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 20, 2007)

Ranger Samson said:


> That reminds me of a time when I was in highschool this Taiwanese exchange student asked me what a homo was. I told him to go call someone a homo it meant they were cool.



God will send you to heaven for that


----------



## Freiza (Jun 20, 2007)

> * Japan? What part of China is that?middle Eastern
> * Is your father a NINJA?WAS, Itachi killed him
> * Was your father a SAMURAI?No! I'm he was Chinese....wait
> * Is your mother a GEISHA? still is, brings in that doe
> ...


Like lawl, no im not asian, i just thought this was funny


----------



## Cirus (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, I can say this.  "Who in the hell did they interview for that?"

The average person in this day in age is not as ignorant as what that article makes them out to be.  Yes some people do not know that much, but when it comes down to it, it is the same way with other countries.  I've got friends who went over seas and stumbled across some bars that were supposed to be "American Style" but not allowed in because the owner was afraid that they would point out all the inconsistancies.  And Trust Me on this, there are alot, just like we have about other countries.  So I say we should just learn about other cultures and customs.


----------



## Germscout (Jun 20, 2007)

American kids are so ignorant I am ashamed to be an American


----------



## Ranger Samson (Jun 20, 2007)

Germscout said:


> American kids are so ignorant I am ashamed to be an American



If anyone is ignorant it is you. Seriously, the people who yell ignorance at every chance tend to be the most ignorant ones of all.


----------



## Razza (Jun 20, 2007)

Did they like, interview the dumbest possible people?


----------



## nitegamer (Jun 20, 2007)

some people shouldnt be allowed to reproduce, test your iq at a young age and if youre not up to the standard, automatic vasectomy or castration. whatever the doctor feels is easier for him.


----------



## Ranger Samson (Jun 20, 2007)

nitegamer said:


> some people shouldnt be allowed to reproduce, test your iq at a young age and if youre not up to the standard, automatic vasectomy or castration. whatever the doctor feels is easier for him.



Eugenics? You are a sick person. EVERYONE has the right to have a baby.


----------



## hoshika (Jun 20, 2007)

Problem: Mid-West America. 

The worse they could have gone is Southern part. Thank god they didn't go there. 

And why the hell did they go to the Mid-West? Go to a populated area and you wouldn't be so damn shocked. 

Great. Now they are all going to think that Americans think that Japanese women have sideways vaginas. Fuck. 

There are too many dumbasses in America.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanos said:


> As others have said, ignorance is not exclusive to America. When I was japan, I could have sworn I saw a Japanese band on TV that performed in blackface (it was on their CD covers too). It was probably meant with no ill will towards black people, just like the questions by the American students were probably just ignorant questions and were not done with the intent to humiliate the Japanese kids.



Well not being aware of cultural and racial sensibilities from a certain country that is somewhat recent, is very different from having ZERO knowledge about basic geography and culture. I mean to ask what part of China is japan, was your father a samurai or a ninja, it means their ignorance is beyond normal.

Of course we are talking about 2 possible choices here either they did know what they were saying but they were just trying to upset them and be rude, OR they didnt know, in that case showing incredible ignorance.
I cant tell which one is worse. I guess ignorance is better because at least it can be fixed with a better education, for some at least.


----------



## Ranger Samson (Jun 20, 2007)

hoshika said:


> Problem: Mid-West America.
> 
> The worse they could have gone is Southern part. Thank god they didn't go there.
> 
> ...


Go to a populated area and I guarantee 90% won't know what a Peterbilt is. And I agree with the last thing you said. California and New York combined make up about 60 million people, too many dumbasses indeed.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 20, 2007)

What kinda dumb fucks did they visit and how old were they?


----------



## Sai (Jun 20, 2007)

blame bush for using all the money for war instead of educating "some" ignorant americans there


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 20, 2007)

Some of those comments were probably down to ignorance (Sony, MacDonalds). But I wonder how many were just stupid jokes?


----------



## Xell (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow.. Lots of Stereotypes in this world.


----------



## Spica (Jun 20, 2007)

That's the most stupidiest thing(s) I've ever heard...


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 20, 2007)

L.O.L          .


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 20, 2007)

hoshika said:


> Problem: Mid-West America.
> 
> The worse they could have gone is Southern part. Thank god they didn't go there.
> 
> ...



i feel like this comment is itself prejudiced, biased, and ignorant. you think "midwest america" is all unpopulated and stupid? thats just as stupid as thinking japanese women have sideways vaginas.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm suddenly wishing to go in America and be asked stupid questions about France or Europe.

Though, the French can ask very stupid questions too about their European Neighbours (thank God my parents taught me about curiousity for other cultures)



> Did they like, interview the dumbest possible people?



It wouldn't be funny if they kept the correct answers too.

I love those sequences of questions in the street. People can mess up so much because of being startled by sudden questions and camera presence lol. Reminds me of the French that didn't even know who were the candidates in the second round of the Presidential elections in their own country lol !!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 20, 2007)

Lol I am just amazed by the stupidity of those questions


----------



## Jaga (Jun 20, 2007)

those only seem like things people living in a place with one color/race would say...

unless they were all joking and the Japanese students mistook the humor/sarcasm ..well except the Sony is an American company thing... theres nothing funny about that... u'd have to be a high schooler dumb as hell to think that


----------



## Deniz (Jun 20, 2007)

Is this for real?

*facepalm*


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 20, 2007)

Sideway vaginas? :rofl That is a classic.


----------



## Domo (Jun 20, 2007)

Eh, it's a shame, but I think it gives us a little hint as to how much we can try to learn about other people's cultures and actually care about it.


----------



## Jeff-kun (Jun 20, 2007)

It does not only happen to japanese students as it seems, those stories of stupid questions are brought up everytime students from my school return from america too. Even my english teacher who was a student ~15 years ago has faced the same questions as today. x_X


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 20, 2007)

Now for the opposite, if there are any Americans from NF that went abroad, what stupid questions did you encounter in the location you were at ?

The stupidiest question I could ask you is : "Is McDonald's USA really to be avoided ?"


----------



## Marl (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow. If they'd come to England, they'd be SO much more demoralised. I can't even begin to describe the stupidity of some people over here. ^^

Most of those questions sound like jokes to me. You've got to remember, sarcasm is very difficult to detect in a foreign language. A sarcastic comment could be brushed aside as a peculiar accent or local dialect, when in fact it's the person trying to be clever in front of his mates.

Lay off, willya?


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 20, 2007)

My school system, which is in the midwest, participates with in a student exchange program every year. If ANYONE said something like that, every would be liable to give said student a swift, merciless, kick to the groin.


----------



## King Speed (Jun 20, 2007)

Marl said:


> Most of those questions sound like jokes to me. You've got to remember, sarcasm is very difficult to detect in a foreign language. A sarcastic comment could be brushed aside as a peculiar accent or local dialect, when in fact it's the person trying to be clever in front of his mates.
> 
> Lay off, willya?



i agree, this is an obvious case of looking trying to look stupid or a  be a jackass to be funny.

sideways vagina


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 20, 2007)

That Youtube vid was hilarious, but a few were taken in NY and some big cities. Anyway Howard Stern also did something similar. There are alot of ignorant people. Some American teens can't recite the Pledge of Allegiance nor know the lyrics for the national anthem. Yet they know every stanza of their favorite pop song. Go figure.


----------



## Toby (Jun 20, 2007)

Sideways what? I want to have a look!


----------



## Daito Nosniv (Jun 20, 2007)

Copying Lord Yu:............................................______ __
....................................,.-??...................``~.,
.............................,.-?...................................?-.,
.........................,/...............................................?:,
.....................,?........................... ...........................\,
.................../.................................................. .........,}
................./.................................................. ....,:`^`..}
.............../.................................................. .,:?........./
..............?.....__............................ .............:`.........../
............./__.(.....?~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....?~,_........?~,_....................,:`..... ..._/
..........{.._$;_......?=,_.......?-,_.......,.-~-,},.~?;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......?=-._......?;,,./`..../?............../
...,,,___.\`~,......?~.,....................`..... }............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-?
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|........... ...`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,.............. .............`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\........ ..._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\

What the hell dude? That is pretty sad if you ask me....The Japanese Thing not the face palm..face palm is cool.


----------



## Batman (Jun 20, 2007)

I call bullshit.


----------



## Edo (Jun 20, 2007)

I want to see a sideways vagina too, please 



Ranger Samson said:


> Eugenics? You are a sick person. EVERYONE has the right to have a baby.



Does that mean you already have children?!

Darn  

EVERYONE....even homosexuals?! 



> Go to a populated area and I guarantee 90% won't know what a Peterbilt is. And I agree with the last thing you said. California and New York combined make up about 60 million people, too many dumbasses indeed.



Ah, again with these facts and figures! Man you should become a statistician!



> Haha. The highschool kids were probably just messing with them. That reminds me of a time when I was in highschool this Taiwanese exchange student asked me what a homo was. I told him to go call someone a homo it meant they were cool.



Err, is that what the bible teaches you? 



> *If anyone is ignorant it is you*. _*Seriously, the people who yell ignorance at every chance tend to be the most ignorant ones of all.*_



Has anyone else noticed the irony here?





			
				Spectre said:
			
		

> *clears throat*
> 
> Dear Japan, on behalf of the 5% of the country that is not comprised of idiots, I would like to ask you for your forgiveness. The midwest, as well as the south in general, do not represent American intellegence or culture. I_n fact, we only condone those regions for the money they create for our country._ Please, ignore the midwest and south, and forever accept that, America can only really be viewed properly in the northwest and northeast.



 



			
				makeoutparadise2 said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO! that is basicly saying "IS YOUR MOTHER A WHORE?"



I suggest you see a documentary or read a book about what Geishas are   


and finally...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD843AXMTJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jun 20, 2007)

Didnt back in the 40s americans used to believe that all japanese have buck teeth and glasses?   j/k.


----------



## Fiasco (Jun 20, 2007)

Only in America....of course


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 20, 2007)

The Japanese are easy to shock and drive to despair.  Many go to Paris expecting the most romantic place on Earth... then have to be quickly repatriated by their embassy due to "rudeness" and such.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 20, 2007)

They did a great job at making Americans look ignorant. They should have gone to an area that had a bigger population.


----------



## EdwardElric (Jun 20, 2007)

Psh, Japanese kids are just as ignorant of Americans, I don't see the big deal.  And I bet some of those questions were meant to be jokes or sarcasm that went undetected.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 20, 2007)

They eat seaweed and raw fish in Japan? WTF?! 

**


----------



## spudrow2005 (Jun 20, 2007)

ZoeZoe said:


> Link removed
> 
> I found this amusing.
> 
> Anyone who seriously thinks or asks if Japanese girls have sideways vaginas needs to be bitchslap.



lol with idiots like that no wonder the world hates america


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad I dont live in the midwest. East coast is where I like to be. People are ignorant but not that ignorant. We got some many cons and video game stuff going on over here I think most people around are familiar with the japanese culture.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jun 20, 2007)

So... according to them Japanese Women are Chinese Geishas who only eat raw fish and seaweed and have sideways vaginas... riiight. Glad I'm not like that.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 20, 2007)

*sigh* typical. Fucking typical. I am not surprised.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jun 20, 2007)

I cant believe what they said. Those high schoolers are out of their minds. 
That is the biggest steriotype I have ever seen (not caring how to spell steriotype)


----------



## TreeofSephri (Jun 20, 2007)

This is one of those time where ignorance mutates into stupidity.


----------



## Calgar (Jun 20, 2007)

The side-ways vagina comment sounds like an awesome pickup line IMO.

"Yeah, i just wanna check...you know...just in case"


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Jun 20, 2007)

I could see someone saying those things too.


----------



## Circe (Jun 20, 2007)

> * Japan? What part of China is that?
> * Is your father a NINJA?
> * Was your father a SAMURAI?
> * Is your mother a GEISHA?
> ...


What the Hell is this madness?! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You know, as a Nigerian I encountered similar questions.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow those american highschoolers are really dumb, but ignorance is something that's very common in areas with low exposure to other cultures.

I'm in Japan right now, and I get asked ignorant questions all the time in both Japanese and english by kids and adults, such as:

-Do all black boys love fried chicken?

-Do all black people love makudonarudozu (mcdonalds)

-Why do you people (I'm assuming they meant americans) love guns so much?

-Why are you people always hostile?

-Your hair's very weird, can I touch it?...oh well by different I mean it in a good way.  (one of my students has a funny nickname for me which is afro chan.  I found out that the kid used to hate going to the school until I came there.)

-Why do all americans have guns in their homes?

-You don't eat pork?!  You're the first black boy I hear who doesn't eat pork.

-Some of my elderly students love to comment on how uncommonly smart I am, which I guess should be a compliment, but the "uncommonly" part kinda bugs me, but they're old, and I guess I may be paranoid with that last one.

But anyway, those aren't even half of the questions I've been asked.  The thing is that they don't mean any ill will by the questions they ask, half is that they don't fully know what words they're using, and the other half is just plain curiosity, since I'm pretty much not a common site, nor something that they study much.  Such seems to be a similar case with the american high schoolers sans the not knowing what words they're using, since English is obviously their (the high school student's) native language, though a lot of those questions by the high schoolers were just fuckin dumb....especially the Pizza one (which btw, is quite popular here, despite how expensive it is).


----------



## Stalin (Jun 20, 2007)

Luckily, none of my fellow classmates were that stupid around the japanese exchange student at our school.

Those retarded students should know there are fast food restaraunts in a lot of countries.


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 20, 2007)

Fucking Dumbasses. 

Sideways Vagina lol.


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Jun 20, 2007)

I thought this thread would be about how the Japanese students would be shocked about how much more lenient the school systems are in American culture than it is in Japan.

But no. It's not...


----------



## Beau Logan (Jun 20, 2007)

gabha said:


> Sideways Vaginas? that's the first time I've heard that that's even a myth.


Find out on this episode of *MYTHBUSTERS*.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 20, 2007)

All I've ever wanted was a nice young Japanese girl with a sideways vagina to call my own


----------



## Edo (Jun 20, 2007)

*Hey I found an illustration of a sideways vagina...*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Illustrated by non other than Minniguner, now known as Ranger Samson


----------



## Red (Jun 20, 2007)

The Japanese are just as ignorant of other cultures, even more.

lol at side ways vagina.


----------



## Lock Ree (Jun 20, 2007)

They should've came to California...


----------



## Shinobikitty (Jun 20, 2007)

lol!!! Honestly I have been to the midwest and being of PR desent I had people yelling at me... and when I mean yell they didn't think I spoke English so they yelled and spoke realllllyyyy slow.... It was so annoying! Also they asked where in Mexico I was from... :0/.... that also was annoying.

I just think sometimes people that live in Rural areas just don't know any better... but that is DEFINATLY not a reflection on the entire country.


----------



## logic-tec (Jun 20, 2007)

godamn i didn't kno american's were that messed up?


----------



## Goom (Jun 20, 2007)

Lol the Americans weren't ignorant.  They were just messing with them.  I found it kind of funny lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2007)

Im an Asian and someone once asked me "Why do asians smell funny?" and "is your dad a Terrorsit?". Ignorance is in every culture, thats a fact.


----------



## spudrow2005 (Jun 20, 2007)

lol im starting to understand why they dont like gaijins.


----------



## Saria19 (Jun 20, 2007)

(stares at the screen in shock) Imbeciles... This country is full of them.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 20, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> The Japanese are easy to shock and drive to despair.  Many go to Paris expecting the most romantic place on Earth... then have to be quickly repatriated by their embassy due to "rudeness" and such.



Ah... If they met me, they would feel better. I like tourists, they're funny, and I try to be different from the rest of people in Paris, meaning, not rude.

But I never meet japanese tourists...   Only Germans or English speaking people... 

Maybe my toddler level japanese scares them...


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 20, 2007)

That guy who said the pussy thing only wanted to get laid.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 20, 2007)

People people

Look at the original post



> Midwest



Come on

lol

Midwest


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 20, 2007)

Of all the times that one way ticket OFF this miserable chunk of godsforsaken rock could have come in handy.........


No wonder everyother country in the world thinks were utterly retarded......


----------



## Bleach (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL IS UR FATHER A NINJA!!! xD!!! YeS!!


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 20, 2007)

hehehe stupid amerikans!


----------



## King Speed (Jun 20, 2007)

i goto a midwestern High school, very small, like 400 students, out in the country and i guess it doesn't surpirse me though, the only fucking thing any one out here knows jack shit about is farming and fucking Diesel trucks.


----------



## Kaiwai (Jun 20, 2007)

(Sakon) said:


> WTF? those american people who said those comments, should be shot.



I second that.


How can they be that ignorant?


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 20, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Wow those american highschoolers are really dumb, but ignorance is something that's very common in areas with low exposure to other cultures.
> 
> I'm in Japan right now, and I get asked ignorant questions all the time in both Japanese and english by kids and adults, such as:
> 
> ...



Well i dont know those questions kind of reflect some knowledge about popular stereotypes INSIDE america.
Everybody knows about the gun thing, how can you not be asked about it when is in the constitution, why americans love guns so much sounds more of like a rhetorical question for the anti-gun movement. And the pro-gun movement inside america doesnt help things...

And for example the fried chicken and other foods stereotypes is something you wouldnt know unless you have listen to americans comedians or something. It represent stereotypes that are still popular inside america, so is not they are asking you something completly moronic that doesnt make sense. like ehmm did your father fighted indians? Or your penis has triangular shape?.

Food questions are sort of like not that bad because every culture is different about that sort of thing, which is totally cool. It sort of reminds me the dave chappelle routine about feeling guilty for eating fried chicken. I mean whats so wrong about fried chicken in the first place?, i love it, how can anybody not like it? .

Food stereotypes can be wrong or right, but i guess we should ask always ask first in general terms.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

lol america


----------



## Freiza (Jun 20, 2007)

> * Japan? What part of China is that?middle Eastern
> * Is your father a NINJA?WAS, Itachi killed him
> * Was your father a SAMURAI?No! I'm he was Chinese....wait
> * Is your mother a GEISHA? still is, brings in that doe
> ...


Like lawl, no im not asian, i just thought this was funny


----------



## Kimi (Jun 20, 2007)

Sideways vagina? Never heard that one before :rofl


----------



## sel (Jun 20, 2007)

I have one


----------



## Edo (Jun 20, 2007)

Son et Lumi?re said:


> I have one



can we see it  







*Spoiler*: __ 





> Comment: Back when I was in the fifth grade, my best friend told me that
> "Chinese women have sideways vaginas".
> 
> That is to say that, unlike women of other ethnic backgrounds, Chinese
> ...


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 20, 2007)

Bleach said:


> LOL IS UR FATHER A NINJA!!! xD!!! YeS!!



YOU INSULT MY HONOR!
I SHALL ASSASINATE YOU BY DAWN!
YOU WILL NEVER SEE MY SWORD COMING FROM THE SHADOWS WITH THE REVENGE SCREAMED UPON A TOUSAND SAKURA PETALS!


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Jun 20, 2007)

God, NF members are getting stupider... 
The majority of those were probably jokes.


----------



## archaned (Jun 20, 2007)

why do you think bush is able to wage war all over the world, its because american ppl are clueless sheep who only looks to the "shepard"


----------



## Edo (Jun 20, 2007)

from the urban dictionary:



> *sideways *
> adj. The orientation of an asian woman's vagina.
> 
> Kim shaved two dots into her bush and made a smiley face with her sideways vagina.



lol


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm glad these Japanese kids got owned. Who gives a fuck about Japanese people anyway, it's no worse than them asking up about baseball,hotdogs, and such.


----------



## Morwain (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow sadly those comments sound like something my little sister would say those poor kids.


----------



## King Speed (Jun 20, 2007)

Edo said:
			
		

> from the urban dictionary:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl, wtf...


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 20, 2007)

so does japan have any mac donalds?


----------



## sabakunay (Jun 20, 2007)

It is very amazing that there are actually people who are so stupid. But again, they aren't the ones to blame, if you look at the big picture. I would say, lack of knowledge and interest.


----------



## Nisukeita (Jun 20, 2007)

archaned said:


> why do you think bush is able to wage war all over the world, its because american ppl are clueless sheep who only looks to the "shepard"



Yep....George Bush is our Lord and Savior.....he is the all knowing, all thinking, omni-potent oracle that leads our dark and weary ignorant selves into a beam of existence.....


No wonder he has the highest approval rating of any president....





















....oh wait.


----------



## Goom (Jun 20, 2007)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> God, NF members are getting stupider...
> The majority of those were probably jokes.



I know seriously.  Some people are getting too upset about this saying they should get shot.  Most of those things those people said were probably there to mess with the Japanese kids.  I know thats what a lot of kids say to foreigners to just mess with them, the reaction is pretty funny I have to say


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 20, 2007)

SMH @ The Japanophiles in this thread.


Pocky isn't good.


----------



## Doggystyle (Jun 20, 2007)

sideways vaginas LMAO, that's gotta be some sort of exaggeration


----------



## ZoeZoe (Jun 20, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:
			
		

> so does japan have any mac donalds?



Yes.






LOL.


----------



## Kage (Jun 20, 2007)

where the hell did they stay?! geez...i would have went home after hearing the first question...joke or not-_-


----------



## YouthNinja (Jun 20, 2007)

That is just sad.


----------



## Aki Hyuuga (Jun 20, 2007)

My best friend is a japanese exchange student and she is leaving on the 26  
She taught me 1-100 in ten minutes. I learned japanese so easily with her and to think people ask those questions disgust me. 

Honestly, I think that some people at are school can be dumb about it. But to comment on the sideways vaginal areas, thats just bloody sick!

People in america need to see Japan first hand and if they go through culture shock than so be it. 

Risa is just like us, only there are slight differences. And she makes the best miso soup I have ever had. lol. 

I plan on going to japan in the summer of 2009, to live with her for a month or two, I know that there will be things I don't know but at least im not a wanker who asks stupid questions like that.


----------



## Rangamaru (Jun 20, 2007)

Come on! Not all Americans are even close to this stupid. All countries have their dumb people--hell if you went to some parts of China they might not know what a cell phone is.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> SMH @ The Japanophiles in this thread.
> 
> 
> Pocky isn't good.



QFT

Pocky tastes like shit and I hate the arrogant assholes who thinks eating a chocolate covered twig makes them multicultural.


----------



## Demonspawn24 (Jun 20, 2007)

People in these kinds of forums always have a boner for everything Japanese. I like anime and manga but that doesn't mean im gonna go live there when i 
get older.

You guys need to lighten up. Most of those if not all of them were probobly jokes and you guys just jump all over them sayin shit like "they should be shot" and "i apologize for thr 5% of America that isn't ignorant". Seriously, what the fuck was that?


----------



## Sai (Jun 20, 2007)

Red said:


> The Japanese are just as ignorant of other cultures, even more.
> 
> lol at side ways vagina.



Do you really think Japanese are as ignorant as americans? Japanese are really brilliant and smartest race in the world, just look at how many $$$ they made from anime and other electronic products.  You can just tell how america is depending on them on the electronic products, without japanese, there wont be naruto for you, so think before you speak again lad


----------



## Rangamaru (Jun 20, 2007)

Clarine said:


> Do you really think Japanese are as ignorant as americans? Japanese are really brilliant and smartest race in the world, just look at how many $$$ they made from anime and other electronic products.  You can just tell how america is depending on them on the electronic products, without japanese, there wont be naruto for you, so think before you speak again lad



As if America did nothing for the world in the area of electronics. Seriously, American isn't this big dumb pool of idiots that everyone thinks it is. The truth is that there are dumb Japanese people just like there are dumb people from every race.


----------



## Demonspawn24 (Jun 20, 2007)

Clarine said:


> Do you really think Japanese are as ignorant as americans? Japanese are really brilliant and smartest race in the world, just look at how many $$$ they made from anime and other electronic products.  You can just tell how america is depending on them on the electronic products, without japanese, there wont be naruto for you, so think before you speak again lad



This is exacly what im talking about. Smartest and most brilliant race in the world? First of all Japanese isn't a race. Secondly, this post makes you look even more ignorant than the students. Being supter smart is a stereotype that even Japanese people don't like.

I have a Japanese American friend who is tired of people asking him for help because hes japanese and he should know this. 

I had a teacher who lived in Japan for like a year, and everyday they would whisper behind her back and call her gaijin and a whole bunch of other things. Japanese people also have a reputation of being very racist you know? Gonna believe that too?

There are idiots everywhere, not just in America.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 20, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> so does japan have any mac donalds?



 Yes..but like any other country, there's the option to never, ever eat there.


----------



## Sai (Jun 20, 2007)

Rangamaru said:


> As if America did nothing for the world in the area of electronics. Seriously, American isn't this big dumb pool of idiots that everyone thinks it is. The truth is that there are dumb Japanese people just like there are dumb people from every race.



I didnt say america did nothing to the world, I have many american friends ok? and i have nothing against america..I was just stating the fact that there are still many or maybe "some" americans out there that are still ignorant and know nothing about asia.


----------



## Rangamaru (Jun 20, 2007)

Clarine said:


> I didnt say america did nothing to the world, I have many american friends ok? and i have nothing against america..I was just stating the fact that there are still many or maybe "some" americans out there that are still ignorant and know nothing about asia.



That is 100% correct. However, there are many people from foreign countries who know nothing about America, but think they do. NF forums, unfortunately, are filled to the brim with them. I have nothing against any culture in particular, and at my university Asian students are amongst the most talented, but the same can be said for the Indian and African students as well--foreigners just seem to work harder than the rest.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd say that it's a fair appraisal that there is a portion of every culture whose opinions of other cultures is shrouded in stereotypes perpetuated by the media and common attitudes/archetypes.


----------



## Sai (Jun 20, 2007)

Rangamaru said:


> That is 100% correct. However, there are many people from foreign countries who know nothing about America, but think they do. NF forums, unfortunately, are filled to the brim with them. I have nothing against any culture in particular, and at my university Asian students are amongst the most talented, but the same can be said for the Indian and African students as well--foreigners just seem to work harder than the rest.



Absolutely agree with your saying Rangamaru, people from different country actually works harder than the locals because they are there to study or to work so they wouldn't waste their time like the locals spending their precious time on unnecessary occasion.  I guess our misunderstanding has clarify? lol


----------



## Tsuiren (Jun 21, 2007)

I think that some people are pretty dense, but others... can be smart... xD It just amazes me how stupid some people really can be in our world. I'm so glad I go to school. D:


----------



## Freiza (Jun 21, 2007)

> Pocky tastes like shit and I hate the arrogant assholes who thinks eating a chocolate covered twig makes them multicultural.


lolz wow, well said


----------



## hoshika (Jun 21, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> i feel like this comment is itself prejudiced, biased, and ignorant. you think "midwest america" is all unpopulated and stupid? thats just as stupid as thinking japanese women have sideways vaginas.



Ah. Of coarse it is.

My bad, but I was pissed off.


But the point is, there is more ignorance there then in well-populated areas. My point still stands on that. 



We can't all be perfect, you know? *shrug*


----------



## Freiza (Jun 21, 2007)

lolz, i just hope they keep this to themselves


----------



## King Speed (Jun 21, 2007)

hoshika said:


> Ah. Of coarse it is.
> 
> My bad, but I was pissed off.
> 
> ...



I'll vouche for you a little, i live in the midwest... and there are some really ignorant and stupid people , but saying that in comparison to densely populated area's, i'd say it's probably about even, in proportion anyway.


----------



## Juubi (Jun 21, 2007)

These people make us Americans look bad.

Sideways vaginas? I lol'd at that.


----------



## Six* (Jun 21, 2007)

psh, americans.


----------



## Revan (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd say: Hang 'Em High!


----------



## Freiza (Jun 21, 2007)

i am ashamed


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 22, 2007)

I haven't ever met that stupid people in my entire life. Sideways vagina, how can anyone belive that kind of crap especially if they live in a industrial country.


----------



## matsuo (Jun 22, 2007)

Distracted said:


> Watch this and it becomes a lot more understandable.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCoVaeYHzWA[/YOUTUBE]



You gotta love the CHASERS!


They once proposed to the Japanese ambassador in Canberra that they would like to hapoon some Japanese people for "scientific studies" so the Aussies would understand the Japanese better...

They sometimes can be nasty 

Love'em!


----------



## Devilish Angel (Jun 23, 2007)

Those are obviously jokes. Ninjas? Sideways vaginas? Do you think _highschoolers_ believe in that?


And apparently it's ok to insult the Midwest and South while praising the North on it's superior intelligence. Just ignore the fact that you were going crazy about the highschoolers being ignorant about Japan.


----------



## MissTorhuHonda (Jun 23, 2007)

Who can possibly be _that_ stupid to ask if you had a side-ways vagina?! I know that some of these people might not have alot of knowledge of the Asian world but-some of the questions are just stupid. It's like, where are these people's common sense?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 23, 2007)

oh good lord


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jun 23, 2007)

OMG!

Why Mid-westerner?! Why do you enforce the stereotypes Japanese people already have on America?!


----------



## Venomous_Fang (Jun 23, 2007)

Juubi said:


> These people make us Americans look bad.
> 
> Sideways vaginas? I lol'd at that.




I always lol at that, but its wrong.
Anyway tho they're ignorant ppl everywhere,
its just that everybody thats not in America is against
America. Even tho they're actually doing the same thing
as the ppl they hate generalizing and being ignorant.


----------



## JayG (Jun 23, 2007)

Actually...in reading a lot of those "questions", I can't help but wonder how many of them were said in jest, or sarcastically, that the Japanese foreign-exchange student simply mistook for ignorance.

When I first moved to the US, I had some jock call me "Jacky Chan". I can tell he said it in jest, though somewhat mockingly (I was short, skinny, quiet, so I figured he was trying to pick on me). I just got on his face and told him to "STFU I'm not chinese". He didn't mess around with me after that. Of course, me schooling him in basketball helped a lot too lol.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jun 23, 2007)

This just goes to show how incredibly stupid some people can be. 

It reminds me of what happened to my friend. She's Korean, right, and one day at school some idiot came up to us at lunch and asked her if she was Chinese... as if it were the only Asian culture in the world. He also has a tendancy to ask me if I listen to "Chinese" music, when I've told him time and time again that it's JAPANESE. Not Chinese.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 23, 2007)

Distracted said:


> Watch this and it becomes a lot more understandable.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCoVaeYHzWA[/YOUTUBE]



I couldent watch the whole thing. That was just sad!


----------



## whoaza (Jun 24, 2007)

i wouldnt call that ignorance, more like immaturity.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 24, 2007)

The Japanese are bitching about people being disrespectful and ignorant of other cultures? Ooooookay.

But...Horrible ignorant Americans who thought Japan was in China knew what harakiri was? My bullshit senses are tingling. Also, the Japanese do eat seaweed, basic or simplified martial arts are often taught in Japanese schools, and there are mcdonalds in Japan.

This thread is crack for Japanophiles though. Some of them are going to have to start licking the sides of products made from whale to not go into withdrawal after reading this.


----------



## Purple haze (Jun 24, 2007)

Distracted said:


> Watch this and it becomes a lot more understandable.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCoVaeYHzWA[/YOUTUBE]



This seriously reminded me of a British version of the Daily show.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 24, 2007)

Lady Azura said:


> This just goes to show how incredibly stupid some people can be.
> 
> It reminds me of what happened to my friend. She's Korean, right, and one day at school some idiot came up to us at lunch and asked her if she was Chinese... as if it were the only Asian culture in the world. He also has a tendancy to ask me if I listen to "Chinese" music, when I've told him time and time again that it's JAPANESE. Not Chinese.



Like you could determine the Nationality of white people. Nothing stupid about what you mentioned.


----------



## Nisukeita (Jun 24, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> Like you could determine the Nationality of white people. Nothing stupid about what you mentioned.



So your saying Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, etc are all the same race?



Your mistaken....


----------



## Adonis (Jun 24, 2007)

Nisukeita said:


> So your saying Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, etc are all the same race?
> 
> 
> 
> Your mistaken....



Who has time to differentiate all those brown and yellow races?


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 24, 2007)

Nisukeita said:


> So your saying Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, etc are all the same race?
> 
> 
> 
> Your mistaken....



Over here they are. That's like me saying Nigerian, Ghanaian, Somolians, etc are all the same race. To you they would just all be black. Asain people need to get over that people aren't taking time to find out their Nationality.


----------



## Neko (Jun 24, 2007)

glenmiyashiro said:


> wow. just wow.



Yea what he said


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jun 24, 2007)

US and A lol...


----------



## Adonis (Jun 24, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> The Japanese are bitching about people being disrespectful and ignorant of other cultures? Ooooookay.
> 
> But...Horrible ignorant Americans who thought Japan was in China knew what harakiri was? My bullshit senses are tingling. Also, the Japanese do eat seaweed, basic or simplified martial arts are often taught in Japanese schools, and there are mcdonalds in Japan.
> 
> This thread is crack for Japanophiles though. Some of them are going to have to start licking the sides of products made from whale to not go into withdrawal after reading this.



The part where they knew what a geisha was convinced me of bullshit.

That's a type of informed ignorance that is rare and paradoxical.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 24, 2007)

guys....these poor japs went to the midwest, not the northeast.

if anything they had it coming.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 24, 2007)

Still no experience of Americans that were asked funny/retarded question when abroad ? Come on, some of you must have stuff to tell !


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jun 24, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> Like you could determine the Nationality of white people. Nothing stupid about what you mentioned.



I think he meant that people usually don't go up to a white person and ask them  if they're German (or any other European country). But why do people go up to a person that appears to be Asian and ask them if they're Chinese? He could be Korean, Japanese, Vietnamese, etc.; just like a white person could be French, Swedish, English, etc.


----------



## King Speed (Jun 24, 2007)

Azure-kun said:


> guys....these poor japs went to the midwest, not the northeast.
> 
> if anything they had it coming.



Wow, unless you live in the midwest, please stfu.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 24, 2007)

XFusionX said:


> I think he meant that people usually don't go up to a white person and ask them  if they're German (or any other European country). But why do people go up to a person that appears to be Asian and ask them if they're Chinese? He could be Korean, Japanese, Vietnamese, etc.; just like a white person could be French, Swedish, English, etc.



Cause they want to know? If I wanted to know what nationality someone was, I'm going to go and ask.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 24, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> Cause they want to know? If I wanted to know what nationality someone was, I'm going to go and ask.


 
Look, that's like being white in Asia or in Africa or the M-E, and be asked "Are you an American ?" just for being white. 

If they honestly wanted to know, they'd just ask "What country are you from ?"


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 24, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> Look, that's like being white in Asia or in Africa or the M-E, and be asked "Are you an American ?" just for being white.
> 
> If they honestly wanted to know, they'd just ask "What country are you from ?"



Cause they want to see if their guess was correct. Aint shit to get mad over.


----------



## lo-blo (Jun 25, 2007)

Just wait until the end.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=5Z3e0QfZ0wY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 25, 2007)

king speed said:
			
		

> Wow, unless you live in the midwest, please stfu.




You'd be surprised.


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 25, 2007)

lol, sideways vaginas. lol cracks me up.


----------



## chubby (Jun 25, 2007)

Yea, that pretty much sums up the Midwest.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness...  I'm speechless, That is so unbelivably horrible.


----------



## King Speed (Jun 25, 2007)

Azure-kun said:


> You'd be surprised.



No i wouldn't, i live in the midwest. It's just that it kind of pisses me off when people say shit they have no knowledge over.

People don't need to be comenting on how every one in the midwest is ingnorant, and try to think they're better than them, especially if they don't even live there. In that case, they're the only ignorant ones.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 25, 2007)

King Speed said:


> No i wouldn't, i live in the midwest. It's just that it kind of pisses me off when people say shit they have no knowledge over.
> 
> People don't need to be comenting on how every one in the midwest is ingnorant, and try to think they're better than them, especially if they don't even live there. In that case, they're the only ignorant ones.



I go to the edge of Kansas every summer to see my grand folk and stay there for 4 months tops. ethnic groups outside of black and whites are shot down.....horribly.

atleast in NYC there's a alot more immigrants so people the lighter half of people don't ask 21 questions. There are assholes everywhere and you know what, it really does vary from place to place.


----------



## King Speed (Jun 25, 2007)

Azure-kun said:


> I go to the edge of Kansas every summer to see my grand folk and stay there for 4 months tops. ethnic groups outside of black and whites are shot down.....horribly.



Your right here, except where i live ALL minorities are shot down by just about everyone, it's really sad. I was just saying it bugs me when i hear commentary like all midwesterners are ingnorant from people who've never been there.



> atleast in NYC there's a alot more immigrants so people the lighter half of people don't ask 21 questions. There are assholes everywhere and you know what, it really does vary from place to place.



I've been to new york several times and i like it, hoping to go this summer and you're right there are assholes everywhere.


----------



## chubby (Jun 25, 2007)

Flame war! 



Let's stop arguing over which region of the U.S. is most ignorant and just take solace in the fact that the Japanese were dumb enough to send students to such a secluded little town.


----------



## Ranger Samson (Jun 25, 2007)

chubby said:


> Flame war!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stop arguing over which region of the U.S. is most ignorant and just take solace in the fact that the Japanese were dumb enough to send students to such a secluded little town.



Unless you can get out of the confined walls of faggotcity that you live in and experience the REAL America you should shut the fuck up.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 25, 2007)

lol

in AMERICA xD


----------



## Heida (Jun 25, 2007)

you mean to tell me that all that inst true?


----------



## ez (Jun 25, 2007)

never have I seen a series of retarded questions such as these. I laughed at each one, especially the last one.


----------



## Valtieri (Jun 25, 2007)

lmao americans amuse me to no end sometimes .... such stupidity, i feel for those japanese students


----------



## BeautifulGreenBeast (Jun 25, 2007)

These guys need a pounding. Slap of youth!


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2007)

Fuckin' Alabama...


----------



## Kanae-chan (Jun 25, 2007)

I live in the midwest, and we're not ALL that ignorant. Promise, we arn't 

In Fact, we had a Japanese student who just moved back last year . Hiromi was my friend, and she was by far the sweetest girl I've ever known. I remember her first day here *not knowing any English!*, with her little compact translator. She was adorable and so sweet!

Anyways, we're not all ignorant like that. Geez!


----------

